# Hydrocotyle verticillata



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*HYDROCOTYLE VERTICILLATA*

*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* High
*Plant Structure:* Rhizome
*Family:* Araliaceae
*Genus:* Hydrocotyle
*Region:* Americas
*Location:* North and South America
*Size:* 3-7 cm (1-3in)
*Growth Rate:* Medium
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

_Hydrocotyle verticillata_ is a common weed found throughout the warmer regions of the Americas, growing in areas ranging from poorly-drained soils to shallow water. It differs from the more commonly available _H. leucocephala_ in that the leaves are entire (like a miniature parasol) and not incised (cut) at the base. There seem to be many _H. verticillata_ look-a-likes in the trade that grow significantly taller. The true _H. verticillata_ is uncommon in the U.S. trade, although both Tropica and Oriental Aquariums grow it.

_H. verticillata_ is not too difficult to maintain in the aquarium. The most important factor is lighting, as the height of this plant will be determined by lighting intensity. The stronger the lighting, the shorter this plant will be. Otherwise, this plant is not too fussy about CO2 or fertilization, although a well balanced nutrient regime and CO2 injection do greatly enhance growth and overall health.

This interesting little plant, unlike _H. leucocephala_, retains its trailing growth habit when submersed. When first planting, cut the runners into segments that include one leaf. Plant the runners horizontally into the substrate. Soon, this _Hydrocotyle_ will begin to put out new runners. Control it by cutting unwanted runner segments with a sharp pair of scissors.

Because of its unique, umbrella-like leaves and short height, _H. verticillata_ makes a charming foreground accent plant where the leaves look like miniature, green toadstools or mushrooms. In larger aquariums, it can be used as the main foreground plant in place of more typical species like _Glossostigma elatinoides_, _Eleocharis_ spp., and _Riccia fluitans_.

Photo #1: US and International Copyright 2004 by Tula Top All Rights Reserved.

Photo #2: US and International Copyright 2004 by Daniel Larrson All Rights Reserved.

Photo #3: US and International Copyright 2004 by Edward All Rights Reserved.


----------

